# The REO Mini 14500



## Rob Fisher (23/6/15)

The new REO Mini's (LP) are now available!

http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?o...wse&category_id=44&Itemid=3&vmcchk=1&Itemid=3







The price for the polished Brass is "Call for pricing"! Looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (23/6/15)

Thanks Rob

Why does it say 14500? Does it still take the 18500 and 18490 batts?

Sorry if I missed it elsewhere.


----------



## TylerD (23/6/15)

Yes, it takes the 14500. It is the mini 1.0 @Silver .
The v2.1 is the one that take the 18500's.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/6/15)

Ah ok thanks @TylerD !


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/6/15)

And the sixty four million dollar question... who on earth would buy a REO that takes a 14500 Mickey Mouse Battery? I don't get it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (23/6/15)

Mini 14500, Mini 2.1 and Grand. Basically the same size as the Mini 2.1, just quite a bit thinner. The picture below is standard profile. Will now be available in low profile. The 14500 battery is around 600 mAh. Continuous discharge rating around 8A. So you will have to carry a few batteries and not go too low in resistance.

For extreme stealth vaping. And very pocket friendly. Some avid supporters of this form factor on ECF.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Xhale (23/6/15)

what be the juice capcity of this baby reo?


----------



## Andre (23/6/15)

Xhale said:


> what be the juice capcity of this baby reo?


I think it takes the same juice bottle as the 2.1 - 3 ml.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/6/15)

This one is for @andro

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (23/6/15)

Andre said:


> This one is for @andro



i like it but im happy with the version of the mini i have . i dont think will get this one to . 600mha sound a bit small to me


----------



## Andre (23/6/15)

andro said:


> i like it but im happy with the version of the mini i have . i dont think will get this one to . 600mha sound a bit small to me


Yes, I agree - that is about 1 ml of juice! But would have been nice to complete my collection of raw tumbled aluminium Reos.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Genosmate (23/6/15)

This one is pretty @Rob Fisher ,but it needs to come with a set of white gloves,tins of metal polish,and an hour per day to keep it clean

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And the sixty four million dollar question... who on earth would buy a REO that takes a 14500 Mickey Mouse Battery? I don't get it?



For me, the size is bloody amazing. But ya, if it cant take a "proper" battery, then pointless.


----------



## Willyza (23/6/15)

It does look very cool


----------



## Ashley A (23/6/15)

Oooh that brass one looks sexy.

I'm not keen on the elbow grease it will take to keep it clean though so I'll admire from a distance.


----------



## Ashley A (23/6/15)

I think this one should be called the Reo Minini to stop the confusion between the 1.0 and 2.1.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (24/6/15)

Picture of the tumbled brass Mini 14500 now up. Wish he would try a new background.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (19/4/17)

This thread is about the 2015 Mini 1.0's (have 5 of them). But I also have a pristine original, a Blue Anodized OG Reo Mini from February 2011 with an even earlier pristine Janty black leather belt carrier that fits it (and the 1.0's) perfectly. She also has matching blue 14500 batt's, and drip tip for the new authentic factory BF'd Hornet I bought for her (the Hornets were not made anymore). It might even be the last BF Hornet available since it's the only one I ever found in brand new condition worldwide.

Princess Lazuli - the blue changes color over a wide spectrum in different light angles and intensities.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

